# Hunting License Question



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I am trying to get a definitive answer. My son (9 yrs old) want to tag along on a rabbbit hunt on public hunting land. He will not be hunting. He will not be carrying a gun, he will not shoot, etc... He just wants to walk around with the rest of us. Does he need a hunting license? If you can point to the regulations that talk about this it would be greatly appreciate it. I can't find anything other than public lands are only to be used for hunting/trapping, etc... so by assumption maybe everyone has to have a license otherwise they are there for a non-approved reason? Thanks.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I wouldnt think so, just make sure hes in hunters orange!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kableguy said:


> I am trying to get a definitive answer. My son (9 yrs old) want to tag along on a rabbbit hunt on public hunting land. He will not be hunting. He will not be carrying a gun, he will not shoot, etc... He just wants to walk around with the rest of us. Does he need a hunting license? If you can point to the regulations that talk about this it would be greatly appreciate it. I can't find anything other than public lands are only to be used for hunting/trapping, etc... so by assumption maybe everyone has to have a license otherwise they are there for a non-approved reason? Thanks.


It says you are only allowed to be on them hunting or trapping if you are carrying a firearm or another form of hunting device. If he's not carrying any kind of gun or anything then yes he is allowed to accompany you.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

and as long as he does not assist in the hunt itself / meaning as driving deer.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_legal.aspx
From odnr legal definitions *HUNTING means pursuing, shooting, killing, following after or on the trail of, lying in wait for, shooting at, or wounding wild birds or wild quadrupeds while employing any device commonly used to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds whether such acts result in such killing or wounding or not. It includes every attempt to kill or wound and every act of assistance to any other person in killing or wounding or attempting to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds.*

If he's just watching it should be fine, That's how I got started. Hope he has a WONDERFUL TIME


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Check the ODNR site look for apprentice license regs,I think you can get it on line.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I carried my BB gun while out hunting with my dad before I had a license. No one ever said a word...your fine taking him along, have a good time...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

garhtr said:


> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_legal.aspx
> From odnr legal definitions *HUNTING means pursuing, shooting, killing, following after or on the trail of, lying in wait for, shooting at, or wounding wild birds or wild quadrupeds while employing any device commonly used to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds whether such acts result in such killing or wounding or not. It includes every attempt to kill or wound and every act of assistance to any other person in killing or wounding or attempting to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds.*
> 
> If he's just watching it should be fine, That's how I got started. Hope he has a WONDERFUL TIME


You know, sometimes we scoff at our legislators, but that seems to be very clearly written. No ambiguity! If you have no ability to "kill or wound" a wild quadruped then you are not hunting.



Misdirection said:


> I carried my BB gun while out hunting with my dad before I had a license. No one ever said a word...your fine taking him along, have a good time...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You, sir, are another kettle of fish! You, indeed, had the opportunity to "wound" a wild quadruped! Thank God you did so back in the day. I can see some modern era, "by the book", GP hauling you before a magistrate!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> You, sir, are another kettle of fish! You, indeed, had the opportunity to "wound" a wild quadruped! Thank God you did so back in the day. I can see some modern era, "by the book", GP hauling you before a magistrate!





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

